

Ask HN: No Ebola Stories? - forkandwait

Are submissions with the text &quot;Ebola&quot; getting auto-deleted?  Not a poor choice, necessarily, but an interesting choice for sure.
======
dang
Certainly not deleted, but they are being given a weak penalty in the hope
that only the most HN-appropriate (i.e. intellectually interesting and/or
providing significant new information) posts will rise to the top. We take the
penalty off when we see one of those, and upvotes can overcome it anyway—the
penalty is deliberately weak to allow for that.

Edit: here's an example on the front page right now:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8461304](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8461304).

The intention is not to suppress an important topic but to hold the countless
me-too posts at bay—the ones that don't add anything significant. When the
massive wave subsides, we'll remove the penalty. For example, there was a
period where HN did this for NSA stories, but that hasn't been the case for a
while.

------
greenyoda
I don't know about auto-deleting, but I can imagine there's a lot of flagging
going on.

From the HN Guidelines: _" If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic."_[1] So if it's just an article like "2000 more people died of ebola in
Liberia today" or "one more person was quarantined in Dallas", then it will
probably get flagged (especially if it's the 13th article with a similar
headline). If it's more hacker-related, like "mathematical models for
predicting the ebola epidemic", it might have a better chance (as long as it's
not the 13th article with the same headline).

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

------
minimaxir
Nope.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=ebola#!/story/sort_by_date/0/ebola](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=ebola#!/story/sort_by_date/0/ebola)

------
icedchai
Try reddit.

